# Pre-conception care videos



## JoeFreeman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello,

I hope everyone is well. You may remember I posted a few months ago asking for some help and advice on a pre-conception care video we wanted to put together for women with diabetes. You were all ever so helpful, which was just wonderful - thank you!

The video has now been finished and I wanted to share it with you first seeing as you helped in the initial stages. There's actually two parts - the main video, and a second one that highlights the key points of pre-conception care.

We're just putting together the plans for promoting this more widely and we're really really pleased with how it's come out. We hope people will find it helpful.

You can watch the videos here:

*Rebel rebel:* http://www.diabetes.org.uk/RebelRebel

*Becca's top tips:* http://www.diabetes.org.uk/preconception 

Thank you again for all your help at the beginning of this project.

Joe

Joe Freeman
Digital Communities Manager
Diabetes UK


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I'm not planning on getting pregnant any time soon, but I thought they were excellent videos Joe. How many takes to get the baby so peaceful?


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2011)

Joe fantastic videos well done all involved


----------



## rachelha (Mar 10, 2011)

Great videos, I think the tone is just right, not too frightening but getting the message across.

I don't think I have met any new mums who look that good though.  Where are the sick covered clothes and dark circles under her eyes?  As for make up, I don't think I know what that is anymore.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Great videos, I think the tone is just right, not too frightening but getting the message across.
> 
> I don't think I have met any new mums who look that good though.  Where are the sick covered clothes and dark circles under her eyes?  As for make up, I don't think I know what that is anymore.



Haha! Made me smile Rachel


----------



## JoeFreeman (Mar 10, 2011)

rachelha said:


> I don't think I have met any new mums who look that good though.  Where are the sick covered clothes and dark circles under her eyes?  As for make up, I don't think I know what that is anymore.



That made me laugh - my Wife's expecting at the end of July so I've got all this to look forward to!

Thanks everyone for the comments - glad you like it. We're really proud of it and hope it does the job intended. The actress was brilliant - just right for what we wanted. We were very lucky!

Thanks again - feel free to share it with others you think it might help 

Joe


----------



## JoeFreeman (Mar 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> How many takes to get the baby so peaceful?



Oh, the baby was brilliant! Literally one take, he was as good as gold! Future star in the making


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 10, 2011)

really enjoyed those videos nice to see a successful story i hope i will get pregnant soon and have a healthy pregnancy.


----------

